

A step-by-step story of Carbonmade's first hire - spencerfry
http://spencerfry.com/carbonmades-first-hire

======
natfriedman
Congratulations on the new hire.

And thanks for posting the step-by-step. That's always interesting to read. It
reminds me of that movie, The Day of the Jackal (the 1971 version, I didn't
see the new one) -- people want to know the process.

What is Carbonmade's new app that's alluded to here? Sounds interesting. Any
hints?

~~~
spencerfry
Thanks! Glad you liked the article. It was really fun to write.

We're simply wrapping up the new version of our current web app. We've got a
lot of other stuff in the mix too, but that won't see the light of day until
we can get everything else up to snuff.

------
ramidarigaz
Hmmm... My hostel, which uses OpenDNS (arrgh!) is blocking spencerfry.com
because:

    
    
      This site was categorized in: Proxy/anonymizer
    

For all of it's fortes, OpenDNS still manages to be _really_ irritating.

~~~
weaksauce
Use the google one instead... 8.8.8.8

or the other ones from layer 3(I think it's layer 3): 4.2.2.(1-4)

~~~
ramidarigaz
Thanks

------
chrismunns
congrats on the new hire to you and the team there at Carbonmade. its exciting
to see what you guys have going on! can't wait to hear about employee number
5!

